# 2011 Cruze LT 1.4l P0302 69K



## a2chris (Jan 13, 2017)

I had something similar happen to cylinder 1 on mine and a compression check showed much less pressure on that cylinder. Now I need to throw some oil down that cylinder and see if the pressure increases which would point to the cracked piston TSB issue.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-g...lly-admitting-there-problem-1-4l-pistons.html


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

Clear the code and trade it in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

thinking coil pack as well. So after fixing the negative battery cable ( previous one was loose) the car was fine for a few days. Yesterday when I started going (engine coolant 18 degrees), i got P015b (o2 sensor delayed response-lean to rich) and p0302 (cylinder 2 misfire detected). Is my O2 sensor going out and should be replaced? was thinking ignition coil as well...


----------

